# Amazon Cyber Monday Schnäppchen enthüllt :)



## Adcor (29. November 2010)

So nun ist es soweit, die Liste für den* Amazon Cyber Monday* wurde enthüllt. Schnuppert mal rein, vielleicht ist auch was für euch dabei 

_"Heute ist es endlich so weit - die Preise spielen verrückt. Vier Wochen lang haben die Amazon.de-Kunden für den Cyber Monday, den Tag der Tiefstpreise, abgestimmt und aus über 100 Artikeln ihre 30 Favoriten gewählt, die wir heute für Sie drastisch reduzieren."_ 
_Amazon.de_
 

*Der Zeitplan für Ihre Cyber-Monday-Angebote:*

*10 bis 14 Uhr*

- Alle MP3-Downloads 50% reduziert 



*10 bis 12 Uhr*

- Sony Bravia KDL-32EX500

- Alien Anthology [Blu-ray]

- Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010

- Sanyo PLV-Z800 LCD Heimkino-Projektor

- Leatherman Freestyle Multifunktions-Werkzeug 



*14 bis 16 Uhr*

- Playstation3 Konsole

- TomTom Go 730 Navigationssystem

- Nikon Coolpix S3000

- Calvin Klein Herren-Unterhose

- Robin Hood [Blu-ray] 



*16 bis 18 Uhr*

 - Samsung Syncmaster TFT Monitor 	

 - Motorola Defy Android-Smartphone 

 - Braun Oral-B Triumph 5000 	

 - Logitech C910 USB HD Webcam 	

 - Casio Herrenarmbanduhr Edifice



*18 bis 20 Uhr*

 - Logitech Harmony 900 Universalfernbedienung

 - Iron Man 1+2 [Blu-ray] 

 - Rocky 1-6 - The Complete Saga [Blu-ray] 	

 - Dyson DC32 Animalpro Staubsauger 	

 - Canon Legria FS 306 DVC-Camcorder


*
 20 bis 22 Uhr*

 - Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OEM

 - FIFA 11 für PS3 

 - Samsung SP-H03 LED-Projektor

 - Mafia II für PC 

 - DeLonghi EN 185 DB Le Cube Nespressosystem

Hier der direkte Link zu Amazon Cyber Monday


----------



## Sunyo (29. November 2010)

Wer zum Himmel hat für die Unterhose gevotet? o.O
Naja, ich werd versuchen mir den Bravia zu schnappen.
Vielleicht auch andere Sachen, wenn der Preis dann stimmt. Wirklich brauchen tu ich aber von all den Dingen nichts. Aber wenns billig ist...^^ Kann man ja dann immer noch teurer verkaufen. 
Auch wenn ich jetzt schon sagen kann, dass ich nichts ergattern werde...


----------



## Jester (29. November 2010)

Ich denke ich werde bei Win7 zuschlagen. Oder es versuchen. 
Muss dann doch endlich mal von Vista weg....


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Naja ich geh davon aus, dass es reines Glücksspiel ist ob man was bekommt und vor allem sind die Angebote um bis zu 80% reduziert, wenns die Blueray statt für 20 auch für 4 Euro gibt und die PS3 für 298.99...

Vermutlich werden um 14 Uhr ein paar 1000 Leute sich auf 5 runtergesetzte PS3 stürzen, denn auch Amazon hat nichts zu verschenken.


----------



## Sunyo (29. November 2010)

Es wird keine 10 Sekunden dauern, bis die attraktiven Sachen ausverkauft sind. 
Um da was zu ergattern, braucht man schon mehr als Glück.


----------



## Rayon (29. November 2010)

Mal gespannt was Fifa kostet, muss bis 20 Uhr Arbeiten, hoffe ich kann noch eins ergattern


----------



## Asayur (29. November 2010)

Ich will die PS3, ob das schwierige werden könnte? XD


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Naja ich geh davon aus, dass es reines Glücksspiel ist ob man was bekommt und vor allem sind die Angebote um bis zu 80% reduziert, wenns die Blueray statt für 20 auch für 4 Euro gibt und die PS3 für 298.99...
> 
> Vermutlich werden um 14 Uhr ein paar 1000 Leute sich auf 5 runtergesetzte PS3 stürzen, denn auch Amazon hat nichts zu verschenken.



Gaanz genauso sehe ich das auch! Der einzige Artikel der mich interessieren würde ist die PS3 aber die werd ich wohl nicht bekommen bzw. wird die wohl max. um 10 % günstiger sein.... das ist immer dies mit der Angabe "bis zu"

Haha eine Minute nach zehn und schon fast alle Angebote ausverkauft


----------



## Elda (29. November 2010)

Wie kann man eig. nen Artikel reservieren?
Ich werd aus der Beschreibung nicht schlau :O


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Ich glaub mit dem reservieren ist nur gemeint es in den Einkaufswagen zu legen! Aber ob man es dann schon wirklich sicher hat keine Ahnung...


----------



## Elda (29. November 2010)

Jo habs auch nochmal durchgelesen grad ^^
need PS3!
btw bei den ersten Gegenständen war der Preisnachlass schon ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

ja aber wie gesagt nach einer Minute weg.... was glaubst wird bei der PS3 los sein!? Für mich sieht das alles nach Lockangeboten aus! Werd auch versuchen eine PS3 zu ergattern wenn der Preisnachlass es zulässt aber dran glauben oder hoffen tu ich nicht!


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Also innerhalb von 10 Minuten waren die ersten 5 Artikel jedenfalls ausverkauft. ^^

Ich schaue mir den den Monitor genauer an, bin gespannt wieviel die Sachen wirklich reduziert werden.
Adobe Photoshop Elements hat jedenfalls statt 70 Euro nur 30 gekostet. Wäre eine Reduzierung von fast 60%.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Joar im Grunde ist es, wie ich erwartet habe...
Nur wenn Amazon geschrieben hätte: Eine PS3 ist von 14 bis 14.00:05 im Angebot. wäre die Werbewirksamkeit geringer gewesen .

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was Fernseher und Beamer noch gekostet haben?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. November 2010)

Wie funktioniert das genau? Muss man bieten wie bei Ebay?


----------



## Biggomez (29. November 2010)

also beamer war von 998 € auf 777 €

und der LCD Fernseher von 499 € auf 333,33 € 

und die 12 uhr angebote waren fast alle innerhalb von 5 sek ausverkauft


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das genau? Muss man bieten wie bei Ebay?



Nee einfach kaufen! Aber das schaffste in der Regel eh nicht! Die Sachen sind so schnell weg! Find ich lächerlich! Es ist ja ok wenn es begrenzte Stückzahlen gibt aber wenn alles innerhalb von nichtmal einer Minute ausverkauft ist.... das sind ganz klare Lockangebote und meiner Meinung nach nicht koscher!


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Na wenigstens versteh ich jetzt wie Amazon die Aussage "Nur ein Teil pro Kunde" meint ^^.
Nachdem du eins angeklickt hast, sind alle anderen schon lange ausverkauft.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2010)

Ich glaub Amazon tut sich gerad keinen grossen Gefallen mit der Aktion. Zwei glückliche und hunderte unglückliche Kunden, die sich gerad veräppelt fühlen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. November 2010)

Keine Chance und der Server zwischenzeitlich auch noch überlastet.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Ich versuchs bei dem Monitor nachher aber glaube nicht dass es klappt


----------



## MasterXoX (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich versuchs bei dem Monitor nachher aber glaube nicht dass es klappt




Ich auch 

Und ich glaub ich gönn mir ne Unterhose xD


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Dann nehm ich den 3. Monitor den es gibt .
Mag dann jemand schreiben, was die PS3 gekostet hätte, wenn man schnell genug gewesen wäre?

Ich frag mich wieviele Leute für den Cybermonday Urlaub genommen haben HRHR.


----------



## D_a_r_k (29. November 2010)

Ich versuchs auch mal xD..  hab aber nicht viel Hoffnung^^ scheint für sich gesehen nen Witz zu sein und Amazon bringt das atm nur Negativwerbung (so viele verärgerte Kunden auf einem Fleck seh ich sonst nur im offi. WOW-Forum xDDD)


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. November 2010)

Das ganze ist ein Schwindel. Ich meine als die PS3 zum Kauf freigegeben wurde klickte ich schnell drauf und es stand " Ausverkauft ". So schnell können die nicht Ausverkauft sein. Alles nur Schwindel!!


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Kann es sein das die PS3 so schnell weg war, dass nicht mal das Schild mit dem Sonderangebot aufgeblinkt ist? 

Du hast immerhin gesehen, dass sie zum Kauf freigegeben wurde^^.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (29. November 2010)

So schnell konnte ich gar nicht guckn....


----------



## Windelwilli (29. November 2010)

177 Euro kam die Playstation


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Aber dennoch kann es nicht sein, das Schnäppchen schneller ausverkauft sind, als eine Webseite zum laden braucht...
Wenn das ganze nach 2 oder 3 Minuten ausverkauft ist von mir aus, aber nicht nach 2 oder 3 Sekunden.


----------



## D_a_r_k (29. November 2010)

lol beschiss^^ 2-3 sec nicht 2-3 minuten.. 

oh lol amazon fail^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (29. November 2010)

Bin mir am Überlegen ob ich mir eine neue elektrische Zahnbürste kaufen soll


----------



## LiangZhou# (29. November 2010)

Mein Browser war langsamer als die Käufer T_T


----------



## Asayur (29. November 2010)

Das ist wirklich unmöglich, so schnell kann das gar nicht ausverkauft sein, man kann sich auch einfach einen schlechten Namen machen, wie man sieht.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

jo hab auch keine bekommen!


----------



## Elda (29. November 2010)

Wo genau sieht man dann den ermäßigten Preis wenn mans bestellt hat?


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Moin Leute,

da viele Leute ja anscheinend schon den ganzen Tag auf der Amazonhomepage sind und auf F5 drücken, wollte ich mal eine Umfrage starten zu dem Thema, wie ihr diese Aktion findet.

mfg capslock


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

das kann dir hier keiner sagen, weil es keiner geschafft hat!


----------



## Elda (29. November 2010)

Also ich hab bei 0 Sekunden zum Einkaufswagen gedrückt und dann bestellt, aber kA ob ichs jetzt geschafft hab oder nicht


----------



## Asayur (29. November 2010)

Wenn ich 2 Stunden Aktionen mache, muss ich auch sicherstellen, dass mehr als für 5 Sek. von der Ware verfügbar ist, sonst ist es einfach nur ein Beschiss, ich werde mir meine PS3 jetzt eben im Mediamarkt um die Ecke holen.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (29. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Also ich hab bei 0 Sekunden zum Einkaufswagen gedrückt und dann bestellt, aber kA ob ichs jetzt geschafft hab oder nicht



Müsste in deiner Bestellung stehen.
Wenn da 300 Euro steht, dann hast du es nicht geschafft.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2010)

Ist ja ne Super Überraschung, wenn anstatt 177€ plötzlich die PS3 mit einer 300€ Rechnung vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Dann lässt man es halt zurückgehen, oder nimmt die Bestellung bei Amazon jetzt zurück.
Ich frag mich wieviele dieser Playstations, für 250 Euro bei Ebay landen^^


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Ich bin echt pissed! Ich finde das grenzt schon an Betrug bzw. an ein Lockangebot nach § 3 Abs. 3 Nr. 5 des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG). Zumal es ja nicht so ist, dass alle PS3 ausverkauft wären sondern nur dieses Angebot...


----------



## Ogil (29. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dann lässt man es halt zurückgehen, oder nimmt die Bestellung bei Amazon jetzt zurück.
> Ich frag mich wieviele dieser Playstations, für 250 Euro bei Ebay landen^^



Alle 3


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Der Artikel dürfte nicht greifen, da Amazon von vorneherein schon sagte, dass sie dieses Angebot nur sehr begrenzt anbieten und auch nur für 2 Stunden.
Und ganz wichtig ist auch, dass sie vorher keinen Preis genannt haben und der Rabatt über einen GUtschein funktioniert.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. November 2010)

Scheisse, wenn man mit dem Handy nicht mal zur Angebotsseite kommt, weil Amazon direkt zur mobile-Version wechselt...


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Der Artikel dürfte nicht greifen, da Amazon von vorneherein schon sagte, dass sie dieses Angebot nur sehr begrenzt anbieten und auch nur für 2 Stunden.
> Und ganz wichtig ist auch, dass sie vorher keinen Preis genannt haben und der Rabatt über einen GUtschein funktioniert.



Die Aussage "Nur so lange der Vorrat reicht" zieht nicht und gerade da sie ja einen Zeitraum angegeben haben muss das Angebot auch für den Zeitraum zur Verfügung stehen! Zumal es ja nicht so ist, dass sie keine PS3 mehr auf Lager haben. Und selbst wenn gesagt wird nur so lange der Vorrat reicht muss der Vorrat wenigstens für einen "angemessenen Zeitraum" (so steht es in dem §) zur Verfügung stehen und <1 Sekunde ist wohl kein angemessener Zeitraum!

Siehe auch


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96jeoYgG_mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






AUSVERKAUFT!


----------



## ftgzu (29. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Tja.. ist schon recht witzlos... also mehr als wie bekloppt draufhämmern kann man wohl nicht auf den Button.. hätten mal mehr wie 3 PS3 für die Aktion bereitstellen sollen...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Wieviele Leute haben eigentlich für die PS3 gestimmt?
Im Zweifel hätte Amazon da eine Nachfrage ableiten können.
Und wenn 10000 Leute für die PS3 stimmen und Amazon 50 anbietet, hätte ihnen klar sein müssen das ihr Angebot zu klein ist.


----------



## Lari (29. November 2010)

Ihr macht das ja auch falsch...
den Bravia hätte ich zum reduzierten Preis haben können, aber 333 Euro war dann doch noch zuviel.
PS3 hatte ich nicht versucht, aber es gibt da eigentlich ne ganz simple Methode. Ich versuchs gleich bei der Webcam ;D


----------



## Tyro (29. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich mich gerade Frage, er/sie schreibt ja in der Beschreibung, dass er/sie einen Clickbot benutzt hat, der 50 Mal pro Sekunde klickt, wie sind die anderen denn dann wegegangen? Also entweder ist das wirklich große Verarsche und es gibt gar keine vergünstigten Artikel oder haben die 10/20/30 Glücklichen bots benutzt, die zB 100/150/200 Mal pro Sekunde klicken, weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Mensch gegen solche Bots ankommt?


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Tja vielleicht läuft das aber auch alles über die Reservierung der Blitzangebote... siehe Beschreibung des Cyber-Monday.
Man kann sich die Artikel schon vorher reservieren. Wenn alle das gemacht haben und der Artikel an die Reservierungen verteilt wird, ist natürlich nix mehr frei. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Was bitte bringt ein Bot der 100 mal klickt ^^.
Das ganze ist einfach nur pures Glück, ob deine Anfrage so im Router bei Amazon durchkommt, dass du zu den "Gewinnern" gehörst.
Genauso wenig bringt eine schnelle Leitung, 50mbit DLS oder direkt neben Amazon wohnen etwas.
Man klickt, die Anfrage geht zu Amazon, bei denen dann durch ein paar Router, Server, Firewalls, wird mit 10000 Anfragen gemischt und am Ende hat man Glück oder Pech.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. November 2010)

Die PS3 war innerhalb 3 Sekunden ausverkauft. Solange hat es jedenfalls bei mir gedauert, bis die Anzeige aktualisiert war.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2010)

Ach was ...Clickbot...Papparlapapp. Ich bekomm gleich den Monitor ! Mit meinem magischen Zeigefinger *klick*


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

*Verschwörungstheorienbastel*
Amazon ist doch amerikanisch und die haben grad tierische Probleme mit ihren Geheimdiensten .
Ich wette Obama hat persönlich den Cybermonday befohlen, damit sich dann alle darüber aufregen und vergessen, das die ganzen Geheimdienstunterlagen bei Wikileaks gelandet sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ach was ...Clickbot...Papparlapapp. Ich bekomm gleich den Monitor ! Mit meinem magischen Zeigefinger *klick*



Nicht wenn ich schneller bin :>


----------



## Davatar (29. November 2010)

Öhm...keine Ahnung was Ihr gemacht habt. Ich hab um 14:15 den Thread hier entdeckt, die PS3 in den Einkaufskorb gelegt und weiter geklickt bis zur letzten Bestätigung. Dann hab ich den Preis nochmal mit den Internetpreisen verglichen und festgestellt, dass das recht günstig ist. Zuletzt hab ich auf einkaufen geklickt und die PS3 war mir für *252 &#8364;*. Gab keine Ladefehler oder sowas und war auch nicht ausverkauft.
Laut meiner Anzeige gibts immernoch 4 Stück, die man so günstig haben kann. Einfach "PS3" in der Suche eingeben, eins der neuen Angebote wählen, durchklicken bis zum Schluss und dann wird der Rabatt angezeigt.


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm...keine Ahnung was Ihr gemacht habt. Ich hab um 14:15 den Thread hier entdeckt, die PS3 in den Einkaufskorb gelegt und weiter geklickt bis zur letzten Bestätigung. Dann hab ich den Preis nochmal mit den Internetpreisen verglichen und festgestellt, dass das recht günstig ist. Zuletzt hab ich auf einkaufen geklickt und die PS3 war mir für *252 €*. Gab keine Ladefehler oder sowas und war auch nicht ausverkauft.
> Laut meiner Anzeige gibts immernoch 4 Stück, die man so günstig haben kann. Einfach "PS3" in der Suche eingeben, eins der neuen Angebote wählen, durchklicken bis zum Schluss und dann wird der Rabatt angezeigt.



Die PlayStation 3 kostete zur Angebotsmöglichkeit 177 Euro  Dieses Angebot war nicht mehr verfügbar.

@ Topic:
Hat denn irgendwer etwas anderes erwartet? Das ist einfach nur ein billiges Lockangebot, dass möglichst viele Leute die Seite besuchen und sich "totklicken".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

WTF 2 Minuten und Handy+ Monitor sind ausverkauft !?


----------



## Davatar (29. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die PlayStation 3 kostete zur Angebotsmöglichkeit 177 Euro  Dieses Angebot war nicht mehr verfügbar.


Ahso, naja, bin immernoch recht günstig weg gekommen finde ich ^^ ausserdem wollt ich mir eh schon lange mal eine kaufen.


----------



## Asayur (29. November 2010)

Dava, der Angebotspreis war 177,77€ nix mit 252€ ...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Der Monitor kostet 111.11 Euro.

Damit ist er grade mal um die Hälfte reduziert worden, was Amazon maximal versprochen hat^^.
Und so derbe toll ist das Angebot damit auch nicht.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2010)

Nix mit magischen Zeigefinger ...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Naja du hattest doch für 2 Sekunden die Chance...
Mein Angebotsstatus lädt noch, ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Also für den Preis wär der Monitor schon super gewesen. Aber hab gesehen es gibt noch andere Monitore, die kosten 20 Euro mehr und sind nur 1 Zoll kleiner. ^^ Von daher... naja was solls. Irgendwie eine bescheuerte Aktion, muss man schon zugeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Der Monitor kostet 111.11 Euro.
> 
> Damit ist er grade mal um die Hälfte reduziert worden, was Amazon maximal versprochen hat^^.
> Und so derbe toll ist das Angebot damit auch nicht.



Also ich finde der sieht schon ganz nice aus, aber ist jetzt auch egal. Frage mich, wie man dort ein Exemplar bekommen soll, ich war um Punkt 16 Uhr auf der Seite, nach 1 Minute Seite laden war er ausverkauft...

Werde es nochmal bei der Windows Version probieren...


----------



## Vekky (29. November 2010)

Bei mir steht auch noch Angebotsstatus wird geladen^^ wird wohl ne nullnummer, dabei wollte ich mir doch eh einen neuen Monitor holen


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

Zahnbürsten auch nicht bekommen! Ganz zu schweigen von den Unterplinten...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

*ding* und auch die nächste Charge war  "gone in 60 seconds" :>

Und das 80% Angebot ist mit Iron Man 1 und 2 raus.


----------



## Elda (29. November 2010)

http://www.amazon.de...duct/B003X26SN0 
meins für 7,77&#8364;! xD

obwohl ich lieber die PS3 gehabt hätte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...duct/B003X26SN0
> meins für 7,77&#8364;! xD
> 
> obwohl ich lieber die PS3 gehabt hätte



Yeah ich auch \m/ 

Jetzt noch auf WIN 7 hoffen ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. November 2010)

also ich hoff auch noch auf Win 7

hab mir aber schon die Alien Anthology gesichert xD

leider bin ich beim fernsehr und beim Display leer ausgegangen , dabei brauch ich was eigenes für mein Zimmer ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2010)

Dreck, bei mir wird noch der Angebotsstatus geladen... heißt nix guten :/


----------



## Laz0rgun (29. November 2010)

ist schon alles weg @ shikari


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. November 2010)

alles außer Fifa 11 ;D und ne kaffeemaschine

oh browser hat nix geladen ...
wieso hört das egtl um 20:00 auf??

wo sind 22:00 und 24:00 ?


Btw... wieso gabs egtl soviele Boxershorts und sowenig games?

es heisst doch Cyber monday und nich SSV Monday -.-


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2010)

So, die Aktion ist auch vorbei. Ein Großteil der Kunden hat Amazon verärgert, die aber dennoch weiterhin auf der Seite kaufen werden. Rund um: Ein gelungener Marketing-Gag.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2010)

Für wieviel ist eig Win7 rausgegangen? auf der Drecks Amazon Seite sieht man ja auch gar nicht wie teuer die Produkte überhaupt sind. Oo


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

fast so gut wie das Freibier in Dänemark *_______________*


----------



## Kaldreth (29. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Für wieviel ist eig Win7 rausgegangen? auf der Drecks Amazon Seite sieht man ja auch gar nicht wie teuer die Produkte überhaupt sind. Oo



49,95 €


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, die Aktion ist auch vorbei. Ein Großteil der Kunden hat Amazon verärgert, die aber dennoch weiterhin auf der Seite kaufen werden. Rund um: Ein gelungener Marketing-Gag.



Was daran gelungen sein soll, wüsste ich auch gerne mal 

Aus wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht scheint es für Amazon natürlich gelungen zu sein, aber sonst....?


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Aus wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht scheint es für Amazon natürlich gelungen zu sein, aber sonst....?



Wieso? Glaubst du die machen an 40 PS3 für 170 Euro und ähnlichem so viel Umsatz?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was daran gelungen sein soll, wüsste ich auch gerne mal
> 
> Aus wirtschaftlicher Hinsicht scheint es für Amazon natürlich gelungen zu sein, aber sonst....?



Lief doch alles perfekt für den Marketing-Gag. Viele Leute auf der Website, viel Aufmerksamkeit, negative Publicity ist auch Publicity, kein großer wirtschaftlicher Schaden für Amazon da zu wenige Angebote auf Vorrat. Passt doch.


----------



## Healor (29. November 2010)

Hatte auch mein Glück versucht, bei der PS3 und dem Nespressoautomaten. Keine Chance... nach 0,5 Sekunden war schon alles ausverkauft.

Ist jetzt nicht weiter schlimm, da ich die Sachen nicht unbedingt gebraucht hätte, jedoch ist die ganze Aktion mehr als fragwürdig. So geringe Stückzahlen anzubieten und wochenlang Werbung zu machen ist schon dreist. Ich weiss nicht was sich Amazon dabei gedacht hat, ob es gut gemeint war oder ob da mehr dahinter war...

Was schade ist, der 0815 Kunde blieb wieder auf der Strecke. Ich bin mir sicher das der großteil der Ware an Händler rausging, die das Zeug weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso? Glaubst du die machen an 40 PS3 für 170 Euro und ähnlichem so viel Umsatz?



Nein, nicht mehr als sonst. Aber den üblichen Umsatz, den so ein Konzern halt macht 
Aber das bringt uns ja nix, von daher weiß ich nicht, wie man als Kunde da von erfolgreichem Marketing-Gag sprechen kann. ^^


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> 49,95 €



Danke dir


----------



## Lari (29. November 2010)

Ihr und eure Verschwörungstheorien...
Niemand weiß, wer Sachen bekommen hat.
Niemand weiß, wieviele im Angebot waren.

Ihr habt nur Frust, dass andere schneller waren. Eine PS3 für 177 Euro ist nicht billig, das ist fast geschenkt. Wieso sollte die an Händler rausgegangen sein? Haben die bessere Internetverbindungen oder Browser als ihr?
Es wurde im Vorfeld gesagt, dass die Stückzahlen sehr stark limitiert sind, es ist also ein Glücksspiel etwas zu bekommen. Schlimm? Nein.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr und eure Verschwörungstheorien...
> Niemand weiß, wer Sachen bekommen hat.
> Niemand weiß, wieviele im Angebot waren.
> 
> ...



Aber sinnlos für die meisten Kunden. ^^
Das ist so als würde man auf einen Lottoschein dick draufschreiben, "ihre Chance eine Million zu gewinnen liegt bei 1:120000000".
Was wäre die Folge? Richtig, kein Mensch würde mehr Lotto spielen.

Der Cyber Monday wurde irgendwie als etwas beworben, was er nicht so gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz erfüllen konnte... es war eben mehr ein Glücksspiel. Und da es als regulärer Verkauf angepriesen wurde, find ichs schon etwas affig 
Natürlich war es ein regulärer Verkauf, aber aller Warscheinlichkeit nach mit Stückzahlen, die keinen reellen Einkauf ermöglichen, ergo grenzt die Aktion mehr an eine Farce als an eine erfolgreiche Pro-Amazon-Kampagne.

Aber was solls, es wird bestimmt wieder einen geben und vllt gibts dann ja 1 Fernseher, 1 Kaffeemaschine und 1 Zahnbürste mehr im Angebot. Da freuen sich die Millionen Kunden bestimmt ^^


----------



## Lari (29. November 2010)

Und wenn die Sachen zu einem üblichen Rabatt rausgegangen wären hätte kaum einer von euch gekauft. Dann wäre die Geschichte aber auch nicht so werbewirksam gewesen.
Seht es als Lotterie ohne Einsatz.
Es ist doch nicht wirklich jemand davon ausgegangen, dass Amazon ganz Deutschland mit PS3s für 177 Euro eindeckt, oder? Lass es 1000 gewesen sein, vielleicht 500. Oder gar nur 100. Ihr seht, was hier im Forum los ist, wieviele Leute probiert haben, da was zu bekommen. Es können Tausende in Deutschland gewesen sein, Zehntausende. Händler, normale Käufer.

Stempelt es doche infach unter "Pech gehabt" ab, anstatt hier irgendwelche Theorien zu verbreiten.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2010)

Recht haste


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand weiß, wer Sachen bekommen hat.


Ok dann oute ich mich mal. Ich hab zumindest das hier für 22,22€ ergattert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (30. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ok dann oute ich mich mal. Ich hab zumindest das hier für 22,22€ ergattert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DU glücklicher. Ich wollte das auch, war bei mir jedoch sofort vergriffen.  Schade, aber bald ist ja Weihnachten, ich lass es mir wohl einfach schenken


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr und eure Verschwörungstheorien...
> Niemand weiß, wer Sachen bekommen hat.
> Niemand weiß, wieviele im Angebot waren.
> 
> ...



Naja es gab Einträge z.B. auf golem.de wo sich Händler geoutet haben und gesagt haben, dass sie mit mehreren Browsern / Rechnern und Manpower und Skripten mehrere Gegenstände erhalten haben. Der eine sagte z.B., dass er 10 Fernseher ergattert hat...

Edith: glückwunsch an Joker!
Hätte ich die PS3 bekommen hätte ich da auch nochmal mein Glück versucht .


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2010)

> Naja es gab Einträge z.B. auf golem.de wo sich Händler geoutet haben und gesagt haben, dass sie mit mehreren Browsern / Rechnern und Manpower und Skripten mehrere Gegenstände erhalten haben. Der eine sagte z.B., dass er 10 Fernseher ergattert hat...



Es gab Einträge auf golem, in denen Leute geschrieben haben, dass sie Händler sind...
Fakt ist, dass diese Marktingaktion funktioniert hat, denn auch wenn Zam leider meine Umfrage gelöscht hat, war doch ein Trend zu erkennen.
Die Mehrheit sagte, dass es Mist ist, was Amazon gemacht hat, aber ihr Kaufverhalten werden sie nicht ändern.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2010)

Hm auf Amazon selbst könnte ich verzichten aber nicht auf den Marketplace! Man bekommst sonst nirgends so günstige gebrauchte XBox Spiele und Filme! Da kommt Ebay nicht mit! 

Den Rest kann man auch wo anders kaufen! Onlinehändler gibts genug!


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2010)

Also meine Nachbarin hat die PS3 für ihren Sohn bekommen... es konnte nunmal nicht jeder bedient werden.


----------



## Cyringsoul (30. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lief doch alles perfekt für den Marketing-Gag. Viele Leute auf der Website, viel Aufmerksamkeit, negative Publicity ist auch Publicity, kein großer wirtschaftlicher Schaden für Amazon da zu wenige Angebote auf Vorrat. Passt doch.



Richtig .. und ne gelungene Ablenkung von einem derzeit sehr umstrittenen Buches, dass der Verlag trotz massiver Kritik weiterhin vertreibt.

http://www.ihr-presseportal.de/2010/11/trotz-ausdrucklichen-hinweises-amazon-deutschland-vertreibt-padophilen-buch-weiter/5824/


----------



## Konov (30. November 2010)

Also mein Kaufverhalten hat es auch nicht beeinflusst, auch wenn ich die Aktion mittlerweile überflüssig finde.

Ich kaufe weiterhin bei Amazon ein, sogar sehr häufig, es wird auch erste Wahl bleiben bei den Online-Shops. Dafür hab ich einfach gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Amazon. Die Aktion wird mir in Zukunft nur höchstwarscheinlich am Arsch vorbeigehen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Cyringsoul schrieb:


> Richtig .. und ne gelungene Ablenkung von einem derzeit sehr umstrittenen Buches, dass der Verlag trotz massiver Kritik weiterhin vertreibt.
> 
> http://www.ihr-press...ch-weiter/5824/



Solange es nicht offiziell auf dem Index steht bzw. in irgendeiner Art beschlagnahmt wurde können sie es ja weiter vertreiben, auch wenn das (viele) Leute stören wird. Keine Ahnung wie das bei diesem Buch aussieht, auch wenn es mir relativ egal ist, denn solche Bücher würde ich mir eh nie bestellen. :>


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Es ist doch nicht wirklich jemand davon ausgegangen, dass Amazon ganz Deutschland mit PS3s für 177 Euro eindeckt, oder? Lass es 1000 gewesen sein, vielleicht 500. Oder gar nur 100.



Ähm...es waren 40.


Bei SOLCHEN Stückzahlen brauchen sie es doch gleich gar nicht rauswerfen. 

Ich kauf bei Amazon auch nur so gerne weil der Versand kostenlos ist und das Päckchen in der Regel nach 24h bei mir vor der Haustür liegt.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2010)

Also für 40 PS3 wochenlang auf hunderten von Webseiten Werbung zu machen ist echt etwas albern ^^.
Und die PS3 war ja ganz klar das Zugpferd dieser Kampagne.
Da hätte es Amazon klar sein können, dass 10000 Leute auf den Link klicken und 9960 dann verärgert sind...


----------



## Seridan (30. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ähm...es waren 40.



Hast du auch eine Quelle zu dieser Zahl? Ich habe keine gefunden.

Und auch wenn es nur 40 Stk. gewesen sein sollten, ich fand die Aktion trotzdem Super Klasse!


Wo kriegt man schon eine PS3 für 177,77 &#8364;?? Genau, nirgends. Und hier hättet ihr (die Nörgler) wenigstens eine Chance gehabt eine zu ergattern. Wieviele PS3 hätten Sie den eurer Meinung nach anbieten sollen?

@Cyringsoul

Ist das dein Ernst? Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das die Ablenkung des Verkaufes dieses Buches ein Grund für die Einführung der Aktion war?!?


----------



## Danalina (30. November 2010)

cool dank dir, werd ich auch kaufen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (30. November 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man schon eine PS3 für 177,77 €?? Genau, nirgends.


Genau nirgends, nicht mal bei Amazon


----------



## Legendary (30. November 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Hast du auch eine Quelle zu dieser Zahl? Ich habe keine gefunden.



Auf Amazon...such ihn dir selbst raus aus den tausenden Monday Threads dort. Es steht dort aber 100%ig...wurde sogar woanders hier schon erwähnt :>




> Wo kriegt man schon eine PS3 für 177,77 €?? Genau, nirgends. Und hier hättet ihr (die Nörgler) wenigstens eine Chance gehabt eine zu ergattern. Wieviele PS3 hätten Sie den eurer Meinung nach anbieten sollen?



Ich wollte eh keine...find das Kontingent trotzdem krank und die Aktion hat eben einen faden Nachgeschmack von wegen Lockangebot.


----------



## Seridan (1. Dezember 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Auf Amazon...such ihn dir selbst raus aus den tausenden Monday Threads dort. Es steht dort aber 100%ig...wurde sogar woanders hier schon erwähnt :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier hast du mal die Quelle aus der es die Amazon Leser haben: Quelle: http://www.zdnet.de/news/wirtschaft_unternehmen_business_amazon_veraergert_kunden_mit_cyber_monday_story-39001020-41541407-1.htm

In dem Artikel steht das ein *Leser* bei Amazon nachgefragt hat und dieser die Asukunft bekommen hat das 40 Stk. im Angebot waren!

Kennst du den Witz des Verwandten (ersten Grades) eines sehr guten Freundes der von einem Bekannten die Information bekommen hat das... usw. und sofort.

Amazon wird einen Teufel tun und die genauen Stückzahlen der verkauft Artikel heraussuchen, was meinst du was in den Foren los wäre.

Eine ähnliche Aktion hatte eine große Handelskette für Elektroartikel vor ca. zwei Wochen laufen: Dort wurden für einen Tag Senseo Maschinen für nur 44,- € verkauft. Ich wollte auch unbedingt eine haben, aber als ich nach der Arbeit abends hindüdelte waren leider schon alle vergriffen.
Damals hat auch keiner nach dem Verbraucherschutz geschrien.

Natürlich regt man sich auf das man nichts bekommen hat, aber ich will nicht wissen wieviel Verlust Amazon mit dieser Aktion gemacht hat. Und genau aus diesem Grund finde ich die Aktion Super.

P.S. Konnte die Iron Man BluRay und Fifa 11 ergattern.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2010)

> Eine ähnliche Aktion hatte eine große Handelskette für Elektroartikel vor ca. zwei Wochen laufen: Dort wurden für einen Tag Senseo Maschinen für nur 44,- € verkauft. Ich wollte auch unbedingt eine haben, aber als ich nach der Arbeit abends hindüdelte waren leider schon alle vergriffen.
> Damals hat auch keiner nach dem Verbraucherschutz geschrien.



Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig .
Wenn es bei Amazon so gelaufen wäre wie bei dir, hätte man um 14:15 keine PS3 mehr bekommen.
Wenn es im Laden so gelaufe wäre wie bei Amazon, hätten dort 1000 Leute vor der Tür gestanden (dem Betreiber war es auch klar das soviele kommen) und hätten sich auf 10 Kaffeemaschinen gestürzt.
Und in diesem Fall wäre der Verbraucherschutz gekommen .



> aber ich will nicht wissen wieviel Verlust Amazon mit dieser Aktion gemacht hat


Amazon hat 2009 einen Gewinn von 645.000.000 und einen Umsatz von 29.000.000.000 Dollar gemacht.
Ich wette mit dir, dass die ganzen Werbungen, die sie überall platziert haben mehr gekostet haben, als der Verlust war, den sie mit ein paar runtergesetzten Elektronikartikeln eingefahren haben.
Rechnet hat jetzt mal einen Umsatzverlust von 40*130 Euro dagegen und nehmen den Euro mal mit 2 Dollar an, sind es etwa 12.000 Dollar weniger Umsatz und das ist schon sehr großzüig gerechnet.
Gemessen an 29.000.000.000 sind 12.000 für die PS3 nicht sehr viel.


----------



## Windelwilli (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich wette, die haben mit der PS3 überhaupt keine Verluste eingefahren. Ihr vergesst die Handelsspanne, Amazon hat als Großeinkäufer mit Sicherheit Sonderkonditionen beim Einkauf.
Sollte mich arg wundern, wenn die mehr als 150 € für ne PS3 hinlegen.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2010)

Umsatzverlust!=Verlust


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Dezember 2010)

Außerdem ist ja nicht Verkaufspreis - Einkaufspreis = Gewinn!

Man muss auch noch andere Kosten mit hinzurechnen! Also eher

Verkaufspreis
- Einkaufspreis
- kalk. Miete
- kalk. Afa
- Personalkosten
.
.
.
= Gewinn!


----------



## Seridan (2. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn es im Laden so gelaufe wäre wie bei Amazon, hätten dort 1000 Leute vor der Tür gestanden (dem Betreiber war es auch klar das soviele kommen) und hätten sich auf 10 Kaffeemaschinen gestürzt.



Ich gebe die vollkommen recht das der Vergleich hinkt, dennoch kann man ihn zum Teil auf Amazon übertragen.
Es waren keine 1000 Leute vor dem Laden, der Betreiber wusste aber das die Kaffeemaschinen nicht bis abends verfügbar sein werden.
Auf meine Nachfrage hin wieviele den auf Lager waren bekam ich die Antwort das die Kaffeemaschinen "Palettenweise!" über die Theke gegangen waren (was ich, selbst wenn ich beide Augen zudrücke, nicht glauben kann).




Caps-lock schrieb:


> Rechnet hat jetzt mal einen Umsatzverlust von 40*130 Euro dagegen und nehmen den Euro mal mit 2 Dollar an, sind es etwa 12.000 Dollar weniger Umsatz und das ist schon sehr großzüig gerechnet.



Da gebe ich dir auch Recht! Natürlich meinte ich nicht den Jahresumsatz.
Ich spielte auf den Tagesumsatz an.
Tut mir Leid falls ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte.

Und trotzdem bin ich ziemlich glücklich, das ich ca. 50,- &#8364; bei den beiden gekauften Artikeln gespart habe!


----------

